# Apple iPad 7th Generation



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi
I have just bought a brand new Apple iPad 7th Generation from a compony that bought it for an employee that left before it was used.

My question is after I bought it I noticed it said Vodaphone so I contacted the seller regards is it locked to Vodaphone because I am with three and informed them off this, I received a reply that they had phoned Vodaphone and was told because it was an iPad and not an iPhone it would not be locked so could use it as it was not locked to them.

I have been on the internet regards the question and the information is that it would be locked and the person that bought it through them would have to get Vodaphone to give them a code to unlock it, can any member advise me if this is correct the seller has 100% feedback so I don't think they are being dishonest.

This is my first iPad so don't know anything about them I have got an Apple iPhone but bought it unlocked so didn't have this problem.

Thanks
Norman


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes...that is correct. It's like getting a used Iphone that still has the users apple account on it. If they don't follow Apples protocol on setting up phone to resell it will stay locked. It's a privacy and anti theft measure. 

You could contact Apple and see what they say.....but the outlook isn't very promising.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for the reply should be here Wednesday or Thursday so see what happens, I can always return it if their information is incorrect


----------

